# Happy birthday Benny Boo Boo!!!



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

wow, that is some cake-balloon! Happy birthday!


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

Haha the neighbors had it up for their daughter, we HAD to take a pic with it! I should've gotten a pic of the two of them next to it! Oh well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

happy birthday!!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Great picture! Benny looks so handsome next to his cake. It is amazing how fast the year flys by. 

Happy Birthday Benny! May all your doggy wishes come true.


----------

